# a test breeding on K9data.com



## hotel4dogs

I'd love for anyone and everyone to take a look at this 5 generation test breeding off of K9data.com (love that site!) and give an opinion on the combination of these 2 dogs. I don't know a lot about pedigrees or some of these lines of goldens. 
This is the prettiest little bitch, heartbreaking structure, movement to die for, and a performance dog. I love the way she works, and think that with Tito's good working temperament and hers, they would have some awesome puppies. Of course, I have to sneak in a brag that Tito got his U-CD, his U-CDX, his CD, and his CDX is 3 shows for each, all before he was 20 months old! IMO, it's interesting that neither of these two dogs is from strong hunt or field lines, but both are fantastic working dogs. So many of the professional obedience people say that only the field dogs are good for advanced obedience work but a lot of those dogs, from what I see, are just hyper, off-the-wall nuts. Now in the hands of a professional trainer, that's one thing, but not something I want to deal with. Sorry, I digress. (Oh, and Promise was born on valentine's day!)
Tito is as laid back as a dog can get, whereas Promise has more energy and drive, although nowhere near bordering on "hyper" or even what people like to refer to as "busy" these days (!).
Structurally, they are quite similar. Neither one is excessive in any way; both have nice front ends and toplines. Pretty headgear on each, similar in type. Promise seems stronger in the back end than Tito is, and has a little more coat but again they're both young dogs. 
Now before anyone gets ruffled, this is a very, very loose idea as neither dog is old enough to breed and we've not gotten clearances on either one yet. It's just kind of a fun thing to look at on a cold Chicago night. 
I'd love to hear opinions, believe it or not especially if anyone has something negative to say about the combined pedigrees. It's easy for me to see the good things, but the not so good might not be apparent thru my rose colored glasses.
Photo is of Tito (ok, before I learned to stack him better  taken 3 months ago when he was 16 months old)


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, it would have been helpful if I had posted the link....

http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=314368


----------



## Soda

What are the health certs on the dam and sire?


----------



## hotel4dogs

We haven't done them on either one. Both are just over 1-1/2 year old. I assure you we would NEVER even consider a breeding without FULL certifications on both dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

some of the health certs. on Tito's dam are missing because I filled in the data, her owner never put her in k9data, but she does have full certifications. I saw them before we contracted to get the puppy, plus I know her co-owner quite well and knew when each was done and knew the results right away.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I don't know anything about pedigrees, I just want to say that Tito is stunning. Wow. I'm in love!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks! he's a gooooood boy!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm going to keep an eye on this fellow :heartbeat


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm no expert, but I like all the dogs I recognize in both pedigrees!  It is fun doing test breedings on there! It's such a neat website.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The best of all is he has the true heart of gold golden personality! 



Jo Ellen said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this fellow :heartbeat


----------



## hotel4dogs

yI really like that website, too!




AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm no expert, but I like all the dogs I recognize in both pedigrees!  It is fun doing test breedings on there! It's such a neat website.


----------



## sammydog

Sorry, I do not know much about conformation lines, but its great that both dogs have a good work ethic! If it helps I looked up the OFA info on Tito's dam. All they have on file for her is hips. Here is a link: Rosewood Forget Me Not

Good luck! It really is fun to look at "what ifs" and lines, that way when the time comes you know you have planned and thought about things!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, thanks, that helps a lot! I'm going to add them in!




sammydog said:


> Sorry, I do not know much about conformation lines, but its great that both dogs have a good work ethic! If it helps I looked up the OFA info on Tito's dam. All they have on file for her is hips. Here is a link: Rosewood Forget Me Not
> 
> Good luck! It really is fun to look at "what ifs" and lines, that way when the time comes you know you have planned and thought about things!


----------



## hotel4dogs

this is what he looked like when I fell in love with him...he was a blockhead even as a puppy!


----------



## sammydog

What a cute face!


----------



## goldengirls550

although I don't know what the bitch looks like, I think that could be a nice breeding. It is good to keep in mind that neither of the two are fully filled out yet... still got some growing up to do :.

There are some nice kennels in the pedigree. I like the combination of the faera line with Hobo's line. This could make some pretty dogs.

I'll take a closer look later...


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks, I'd really like an opinion on the combination of the lines. 
I asked my vet today about the fact that they have 2 common ancestors 5 generations back and he laughed. Said that was no problem at all, so I guess I'm okay with that!
The boys in Tito's line mature somewhat late, his father didn't really mature until he was 3 and his grandfather around 2-1/2 so I'm still waiting. He's filled out nicely now, got "a lot of substance" (quoting a judge here) but not enough coat, sigh.....



goldengirls550 said:


> although I don't know what the bitch looks like, I think that could be a nice breeding. It is good to keep in mind that neither of the two are fully filled out yet... still got some growing up to do :.
> 
> There are some nice kennels in the pedigree. I like the combination of the faera line with Hobo's line. This could make some pretty dogs.
> 
> I'll take a closer look later...


----------

